# Serveur VPN, routeur freebox



## Madkarl (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ravis de pouvoir dialoguer aves des férus de Mac, voici ma question du jour encore sans réponse malgré un passage sur clubic et pas mal de recherches.

voilà ce que je désire réaliser :

J'ai une freebox perso at home, avec un imac, une imprimante et un PC sous XP derrière. Pour des raisons professionnelles et autres, je vais avoir besoin d'avoir accéder à tout ce petit monde à distance pour monter des lecteurs réseaux à distance, utiliser l'imprimante à distance, partager le lecteur DVD du mac à distance sur des postes XP ou OSX.

D'un premier passage sur le forum clubic, j'ai visiblement compris que pour réaliser cela il faudrait déjà que je colle un routeur au cul de ma freebox, ce qui la rendrait inopérente pour la téléphonie illimitée. Dur. Toujours sur ce même forum, on m'a expliquer de laisser tomber l'option vpn, plus adapté pour une utilisation professionnelle. 

Quelle pourrait être alors la solution pour, dans un premier tant, avoir accès à des ressources de mon réseau perso en montant des lecteurs réseaux, en me servant de l'imprimante et du lecteur DVD le tout sans perdre la fonctionnalité téléphone de ma freebox ? 

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Alycastre (23 Octobre 2007)

Je ne vois pas ce que la fonction tel vient faire là dedans*? Ton tel est branché à l'arrière de ta freebox, et que la fonction routeur soit activée ou pas, ne change rien ???


----------



## Madkarl (23 Octobre 2007)

Disons que je comptais, dans un premier temps, remplacer ma freebox par un modem/routeur plus "pro" afin de réaliser mon projet. Mais en faisant ça, je ne dois plus pouvoir profiter de la téléphonie illimitée Free. Idem si je fais une connexion Frrebox + routeur derrière.

Ca c'est ce que j'ai compris....


----------



## Alycastre (23 Octobre 2007)

Je ne te comprends pas ..... Tu gardes ta freebox, tu branches un routeur derri&#232;re si tu le d&#233;sires, mais dans tous les cas, tu gardes la sortie tel de ta freebox op&#233;rationnelle .....
Par contre, si tu vires ta box: plus de t&#233;l&#233;phonie ... Mais je n'en vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t....


----------



## Madkarl (23 Octobre 2007)

Je vais essayer d'&#234;tre plus clair.

Aujourd'hui j'en suis l&#224; :

J'ai besoin de faire du VPN (ou autre) me permattant d'acc&#233;der &#224; mon r&#233;seau "maison".
Ma freebox actuelle ne me permet pas de le faire.
Je cherche une solution mat&#233;rielle puis logicielle pour  faire tout &#231;a.

Une solution, pour r&#233;aliser cela, consisterait &#224; laisser tomber ma freebox pour un modem/routeur plus performant. Mais visiblement avec cette solution, je dois faire une croix sur l'option t&#233;l&#233;phonie...


----------



## Alycastre (23 Octobre 2007)

Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser ta Freebox pour récupérer ton signal et de lui mettre derrière un routeur "pro" comme tu le dis...


----------



## Madkarl (23 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait t'il un bon tutorial pour installer et configurer openvpn sur MAC ?


----------



## Galphanet (24 Octobre 2007)

Non tu peux virer la freebox tout en ayant la téléphonie.

Il faut acheter un adaptateur ATA ou un téléphone IP, l'enregistrer sur le réseau de Free et ça marche.

Perso, j'utilise un routeur Netgear FVX538, nikel pour du VPN par IPSec (avec le logiciel fourni pour XP et avec IPSecuritas pour les Macs)

Si tu trouves le routeur trop gros, il y a le FVS338, toujours chez Netgear

Voilà,
Bonne chance !


----------



## canibal (24 Octobre 2007)

sous osx tu peux te baser la dessus


Pour le server
http://vlandham.wordpress.com/2006/09/26/openvpn-server-on-mac/
il te faut darwinport...
c'est le même config que sur un nux.



et pour le client 
http://www.tunnelblick.net/
très bon vpn client


bon courrage


----------

